# HTML-Code von JSP wird in Browser nicht angezeigt?!



## djui (22. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Meine frames.jsp-Seite beinhaltet folgenden Code:

```
<html>
<body>
  <frameset cols="26%, *" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" border="2">
   <frame src="page_1.jsp" name="Navigation" noresize scrolling="no">
   <frame src="page_2.jsp" name="Main" noresize scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>
</body>
</html>
```

Wenn ich diese Seite von einer anderen JSP-Seite über ein Servlet aufrufe, bekomme ich nur eine weiße Seite? Wenn ich im Browser auf "Quellcode anzeigen" klicke, ist genau der gleiche Code aber da!

An was kann das liegen, dass meine Frames nicht angezeigt werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG
Kofi


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Apr 2004)

die Framesets dürfen nicht im Body-tag stehen, dass geht nur mit eingebettetn Frames, also den body-kram einfach rausnehmen:

```
<html>

  <frameset cols="26%, *" bordercolor="#FFFFFF" border="2">
   <frame src="page_1.jsp" name="Navigation" noresize scrolling="no">
   <frame src="page_2.jsp" name="Main" noresize scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>

</html>
```


----------



## Gast (25. Jan 2005)

djui,
hat es bei dir funktioniert, ich habe das gleiche problem, obwohl die framesets ausserhalb der body-tag sind.


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

Warum arbeitest du in einer JSP mit Framesets? 
Das macht keinen Sinn. Guck dir mal das Strutsframework insbesondere das Tiles-Plugin an.


----------

